# My film gear



## robertwsimpson (Sep 30, 2009)

It's fun to use this stuff every now and again!


----------



## jbylake (Sep 30, 2009)

:lmao:





robertwsimpson said:


> It's fun to use this stuff every now and again!


:lmao:
Whatchutalkinboutwillis?

I've got 3 AE-1's and 2 A1's, and a bunch o' lenses, all cannon fd glass.
Use it every day.

In all seriousness, I love my film camera's, and if it wasn't for the damned convienience of digital, I wouldn't have bothered buying one.

Anyway, you're not alone in the "analog" world.

One of these day's I'll post a picture of my Canon and Nikon's and lenses.

Until then,  have fun....

J.:mrgreen:


----------



## robertwsimpson (Sep 30, 2009)

lol I wasn't bragging or anything... This is all hand me down stuff from my parents who bought it new in the 80s.  it's awesome though.  I just found a flash in a closet too.  it needed a little bit of work, but with some wire-brushing, it's good as new!


----------



## Mike_E (Sep 30, 2009)

Eh, go ahead and brag.  

But then you might have to read about some guy getting a Calumet 4X5 for $40.


----------



## robertwsimpson (Oct 1, 2009)

I don't even know what that means


----------



## Randall Ellis (Oct 1, 2009)

It's very cool that you've dusted off your parents old gear. By they way, a 4x5 Calumet is a large format camera that uses film that is 4 inches by 5 inches in size, and $40 is a good price. 

Here's my film gear...

- Randy






  8" x 10"






  4" x 5"


----------



## robertwsimpson (Oct 1, 2009)

sweetness.  I wouldn't begin to know how to use something like that.  


I gotta say, the nice thing about film shooters is that they wake up earlier in the morning!


----------



## Randall Ellis (Oct 1, 2009)

Heh, they work just like any other camera, except that the viewing 'screen' is more like a TV screen 

- Randy


----------



## robertwsimpson (Oct 1, 2009)

I love watching TV!


----------



## Randall Ellis (Oct 1, 2009)

Funny story (and my apologies for hijacking the thread ) a little kid walked up to me once when I had the 8x10 out in a field taking pictures of an ancient tree. I was under the dark cloth and just as I came out to make the exposure he asked "Is that a T.V.?" You should have seen his face when I told him it was a camera...

- Randy


----------



## robertwsimpson (Oct 1, 2009)

it reminds me of the flintstones camera where the bird carved the picture into stone with his beak inside of the box.


----------



## cooltouch (Oct 1, 2009)

Even though I shoot digital most of the time, I've hung onto my film gear.  Recently, my mother gave me both her Canon FD and Canon EOS outfits, cuz she just doesn't use them anymore.  That's three cameras and about eight lenses right there.  And recently I've been on a bit of a buying frenzy, acquiring -- and in some case reacquiring cool old gear because the prices are so dang low.  Just yesterday, I bought a Canon FD 85mm f/1.2 SSC Aspherical, an FL 55mm f/1.2, a Vivitar macro-focusing teleconverter in Canon FD mount, and a Vivitar Series 1 28-90mm f/2.8-3.5 in Nikon mount.  The prices were so low I went a little nuts, I suppose.

As a result of all this, my gear has mushroomed.  Running out of places to put it all.


----------



## Randall Ellis (Oct 2, 2009)

It's difficult to resist the wonderfully low prices on gear that was unattainably expensive when it came out.

- Randy


----------



## robertwsimpson (Oct 2, 2009)

Yeah, it's sad to think that my dad paid all of this money for the stuff I kind of took from him... and I can't even make any money hocking it on ebay.  Is there no justice?


----------



## compur (Oct 2, 2009)

The prices on older film cameras may seem low but have you looked at the
prices on older digital cameras? For example, first generation digital SLRs
compared to when they were first introduced?  (which was not that long ago)

In the long run film equipment still keeps its value better than digital, IMO.


----------



## Randall Ellis (Oct 2, 2009)

I don't want to drift into film v. digital, but the handful of digital camera I've owned have all died at some point or another, causing my to 'upgrade' rather than me upgrading by choice. I'd be surprised if they last all that long to be quite honest - they are completely electronic instruments after all...

- Randy

P.S. Hoss, we've got more (topic) drift in this thread than the Gulf Stream


----------



## robertwsimpson (Oct 2, 2009)

you're missing the point... I wanted to sell my dads crap on ebay and buy new crap.  unfortunately for me, I'm going to have to work for this crap.


----------



## Sjixxxy (Oct 2, 2009)

robertwsimpson said:


> It's fun to use this stuff every now and again!



I stand by my guns that it is fun to use all the time.


----------



## epatsellis (Oct 3, 2009)

I'm envious of all of you who can fit everything onto a table, I have an entire room and it still spills over into the living room. Then again, once you use a 20x24 camera, everything else seems so small and portable.


----------



## Buckster (Oct 3, 2009)

epatsellis said:


> *I'm envious of all of you who can fit everything onto a table*, I have an entire room and it still spills over into the living room. Then again, once you use a 20x24 camera, everything else seems so small and portable.


I'd be glad to help you with that.  PM me if you need an address to unload it to.  I'll even pay shipping.


----------



## jbylake (Oct 3, 2009)

robertwsimpson said:


> you're missing the point... I wanted to sell my dads crap on ebay and buy new crap. unfortunately for me, I'm going to have to work for this crap.


 

Nah, keep the "old crap", and buy the new "crap". You won't get enough from your film camera stuff, to offset the cost of a serious digital, plus the outrageous costs of replacing all of those lenses with quality new lenses for digital. I own a bunch of Canon Lenses, which are mint, but I thought that back in the day they were expensive. To get quality Canon/Nikon, whatever, digital lenses gives me "sticker shock" to the point of a panic attack.

I can see your point for possibly going with all digital, most people are these day's, but you might regret selling the nice Canon film stuff, down the road, if the film "bug" ever hit's you again.

J.:mrgreen:


----------



## Mike_E (Oct 3, 2009)

You should definitely go digital!

Save your pennies and get the Epson v750.  

If you just have the film developed and scan it yourself you can still post process in digital and upload what ever you like for printing.  

If you think that you need to get better as a photographer and that digital is the only way to go, keep a journal.

Do it this way and you can have a first rate kit and still save _*thousands*_ of dollars.  -had I only known a few years ago that shiny new...   :/


----------



## cooltouch (Oct 3, 2009)

I agree with Compur, but you know what I've begun to see of late?  I've begun to see what looks like a bottoming out of prices for a lot of film gear and even a rise in prices with some items, especially old manual mechanical SLRs -- like Canon F-1s and Nikon F2s -- and most especially with cool old MF lenses that can be used on DSLRs with adapters.  Some of the latter have actually taken off in value as the word has gotten out.  Check out what some of the more desirable old M42 Takumars are going for these days.

So, all I'm saying is, don't expect the deals you're seeing today to last forever.


----------



## Battou (Oct 4, 2009)

jbylake said:


> :lmao:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol, that's nothin, this is just a small sampeling of my Canon gear




and Yes the Canon equipment is my daily driver, I also have some Nikon, Minolta, Olympus, and many more.


----------



## Randall Ellis (Oct 4, 2009)

Oh man did I ever dream of that bellows when I was younger. The cost was way too high back then, but now they can be had easily...

- Randy


----------



## Battou (Oct 4, 2009)

I paid like seventy for it, wunnit too bad, I've definately gotten my moneys worth out of it and it's still goin.


----------



## golfgirl (Oct 8, 2009)

so cool...I like them.!


----------



## robertwsimpson (Oct 8, 2009)

I didn't know this thread would turn into a pissing contest...


----------



## Buckster (Oct 8, 2009)

Randall Ellis said:


> Oh man did I ever dream of that bellows when I was younger. The cost was way too high back then, but now they can be had easily...
> 
> - Randy


You can say that again.  I picked up the Nikon version (Nikon F PB-5) for $10 at a church garage sale this past summer.  It's in the original box, with instructions and the slide holder, in mint condition like it's never been used.  :thumbup:


----------



## Photoboy1980 (Oct 9, 2009)

Love the vintage camera case.. how cool is that?!


----------



## robertwsimpson (Oct 9, 2009)

lol thanks.  I feel like I'm going on safari when I take this camera out.


----------



## Mike_E (Oct 9, 2009)

Photoboy1980 said:


> Love the vintage camera case.. how cool is that?!




Arrrgh, I bought one just like it new, and the SRT 101 that's in it.


----------

